# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برای شروع  نیاز ب کمک دارم ممنون همگی

## Sara_Bano

*سلام 
دوستان برای شروع  ،اول از چ درس هایی شروع کنم  ب خوندن  ؛نمیدونم ک از کجا شروع کنم وقت هم ک کمهو درس زیاد
 پارسال خوندم و امسال تا ی حد خیلی کم یادمه

و پشت کنکوریم  

((((((برای یک هفته امدم مسافرت و دو ماه اینجام  هنوز برنگشتم ایشالله دیگ دارم بر گردم)))))*

----------


## Sara_Bano

*مرسی از این همه پاسخ 
سایت شده قبرستان  ی نفرم توش نیست*

----------


## Rafolin403

> *مرسی از این همه پاسخ 
> سایت شده قبرستان  ی نفرم توش نیست*


خب دارن درس میخونن!

راستش شروع کردن جای خاصی نمیخواد یه کتاب بزار جلوت بخون...
مسخره نکردم با تمسخر نخون خواهشا...
تو بازه های زمانی یک الی دو ساعته یه کتاب درسی یا کمک درسی بخون تا هرجا رسیدی فقط بخون... جای خاصی برای شروع نمیخواد... قطعا نمیشه که بری برای شروع مشتق بخونی و الکتریسیته فیزیک...؟؟!! از اولش شروع کن به خوندن... هرجا یادت باشه تستاشو خوب میزنی هرجاهم غلط غلوطت زیاد بود یعنی بلد نیستی باید بیشتر کار کنی
موفق باشی

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *سلام 
> دوستان برای شروع  ،اول از چ درس هایی شروع کنم  ب خوندن  ؛نمیدونم ک از کجا شروع کنم وقت هم ک کمهو درس زیاد
>  پارسال خوندم و امسال تا ی حد خیلی کم یادمه
> 
> و پشت کنکوریم  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*دوستمون راست گفتش کتاب رو بزار روبروت بخون اما منم یه پلن دارم برات زیست رو به این ترتیب بخون 

از ماده به انرژی
از انرژی به ماده 
تقسیم سلولی
دنا و رنا (چند فصل همانند سازی و ساختمان  و....)
جهش 


خب الان تبریک میگم خوب اومدی و میتونی تو هر مبحثی که میخونی اینا رو مرور و ربط بدی حالا هم میتونی گیاهی شروع کنی یا جانوری 
حالا پیشنهادم جانوریه به این ترتیب :
اعصاب
حواس
هورمون ها 
تولید مثل
قلب 
شش
ایمنی

استخوان و ماهیچه
کلیه 
گوارش

*برا ریاضی هم :

اول : از دنباله شروع کن بعد تابع و مثلثات بعد حد و مشتق و بعد بقیه  امار رو بزار برا اخر

شیمی هم اول تناوبی و شعاع بعد لوییس بعد بقیه 

فیزیک هم گرما مستقله اول اون رو ببند بعد یا برو تو فاز الکتریسیته یا حرکت بعد دینامیک بعد نوسان بعد...
انرژی اتمی رو بزار اخر







و روحیت رو نباز :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Mahdyu

هدفت چه رشته هاییه؟ برای 1400 میخوای بخونی یا همین 99؟

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sara_Bano


سلام 
دوستان برای شروع  ،اول از چ درس هایی شروع کنم  ب خوندن  ؛نمیدونم ک از کجا شروع کنم وقت هم ک کمهو درس زیاد
 پارسال خوندم و امسال تا ی حد خیلی کم یادمه

و پشت کنکوریم  

((((((برای یک هفته امدم مسافرت و دو ماه اینجام  هنوز برنگشتم ایشالله دیگ دارم بر گردم)))))


https://t.me/Alirezaafsharofficial/7130*

----------


## Saturn8

> *مرسی از این همه پاسخ 
> سایت شده قبرستان  ی نفرم توش نیست*


اینا بخشی از صحبتای کاربرMATROOKE هست که گفتم شاید به دردتون بخوره
1-اول میرید کنکور رو بررسی میکنید.تحلیل کنید ببینید چیارو زدید و چیا رو نزنید و چیارو غلط زدید و... کلا یک لیست تهیه کنید لیست شامل این موارد باشه
1-ادبیات :لغت و آرایه قرابت و زبان فارسی وتاریخ ادبیات
2-عربی:ترجمه درک متن قواعد
3-دینی:درصد خودش کافیه
4-گرامر .لغت کلوز ریدینگ
ریاضی و فیزیک:سرفصل ها دیگه(مثلا ماتریس مشتق مثلثات و...)
زیست :درصدتون نشون میده اما ببینید کدوم پایه و علت نزدن و غلط زدن
شیمی:کدوم فصل و علت
اینا مواردی هستن که باید بررس بکنید مثلا بگید: از 8 تست قرابت 2 تا نزدم 2 تا غلط 4 تا صحیح خب چرا 2 تا غلط؟مثلا بی دقتی یا بلد نبودن چرا دوتا نزده؟مثلا زمان نداشتن
کلا اینارو که نوشتید به طور کامل میاد دستتون که ایرادات کجاست بعد اینا رو بززززررررگ بچسبونید به دیوار تا روز کنکور تو چشتون باشه.
اگرم خواستید میتونید برای من بفرستید+کارنامه (ترجیحا همین جا) که کمکتون کنم
2-تصحیح منابع در صورت لزوم.منابع رو کامل یک تاپیک زدم براش تو کانالم هم وویسشو گذاشتم.پس دیگه نیازی نیست اینجا چیزی بگم
3-خب الان ایرادات مشخص شد تابستون وقتشه که کار کنید روشون که تا حدی برطرف بشه
اینایی که میگم پیشنهادیه منه که توی اولویت بزارید(نه که فقط اینا،میگم اینا تو اولویته)
ادبیات:لغت و تاریخ ول کنید.قرابت و آرایه تست روزانه بزنید.زبان فارسی اگر دوست دارید و قبلا هیچ نخوندید بخونید.
عربی:بستگی به سطحتون داره.اگه دانش آموزی هستید که میتونه با خوندن درسنامه و تست مناسب به درصد بالا برسید خب هیچی فوقش تست روزانه درک متن و ترجمه بزنید اگه نه خیلی خیلی خیلی ضعیفید خب وقت بزارید براش.
دینی :نمیخواد بزارید برای آزمون کانون از مهر بخونید
زبان:این هم مثل عربیه اگه سطحتون خوبه فقط ریدینگ وکلوز روزانه اگه نه خیلی خیلی ضعیفید بسم الله کلی وقت بزارید و از همین الان شروع کنید
خب کلا اگه سطح خوبی دارید بین یک ساعت حداکثر تا یک ساعت و نیم بخونید عمومی
خب اختصاصی:
ریاضی: مثلثات + مشتق +کاربرد مشتق(باهمین ترتیب)
زیست:از بین 2 و 3 وپیش1 اون که ضعیفترید رو شروع کنید و برید جلو و هر روز بخونید
فیزیک:از بین دو پایه اون که ضعیف ترید +دینامیک و سینماتیک
شیمی:یکی از دوپایه که ضعیف ترید(معمولا سوم)
خب اینایی که گفتم حداقله،اگه بیشتر میتونید حتما بخونید تا ساده تر بشه کارتون بعدا
4-روش مطالعه دروس هم کلی توی انجمن حرف زدم کامله وویس توی کانال هم گذاشتم
اینجا چند تا توصیه کلیدی:
1-آزمون الان تابستون بدردتون نمیخوره دیگه زمانش رفته از مهر شروع کنید وبه نظرم حتما برید قلم چی
2-هر جمعه رو بزارید برای مرور مباحث اون هفته همینجوری الکی نرید جلو
3-از کرنومتر استفاده کنید و دقیق زمانتون رو بگیرید حتی نگاتون رفت اونور توی زمانتون حساب نکنید حساس باشید خیلی تاثیر خوب داره
4-ول کنید کمپین هاااااارو ول کنید ول کنید ول کنید(اخرم ول نمیکنن)5-اگه دی وی دی میخواید حتما دیگه همین تابستون استفاده کنید نزارید برای بعدن.
6-برای یک درس به طور کامل نرید کلاس یا دی وی دی .مبحثی کار کنید مثلا ژنتیک مثلا دینامیک.وگرنه اگه همه رو برید میشید یه نفر که یک ماه مونده به کنکور با کلی جزوه ی خوب ولی با اطلاعات تقریبا "صفر"...(کم نداریم توی همین انجمن)
7-راه رتبه ها رو عینا تقلید نکنید الگو برداری کنید.مثلا فلان رتبه میگه من درسنامه ی زیست خوندم مثلا ،درصد زیستشبه این دلیل نیست که با این درسنامس:/8-سراغ منابع عجیب غریب نا آشنا نرید.وقتی معروفا و خوباشون هست چرا ریسک؟
9-لج نکنید.الکی راه نسازید برای خودتون نگید من اینطور باید بخونم من فقط با آهنک میخونم من باید بلند بخونم من باید حتما راه برم بخونم.مثل یک شخصیت عادی درس بخونید:/
10-هیچ بنی بشری وقتی گوشی کنارشه درس نمیخونه بالاخره یه روز خسته میشی میری پای گوشی میبین کلی نشستی پاش.همه ی اینارو موقع درس از خودت دور کن اگه واقعا معتادی کاری کن خانواده کنترلت کنن
11-با دوستاتون نرید کتابخونه که دیگه خودتون میدونید درس نمیخونید
12-در تاپیک های مختلف شروع به سخن پراکنی نکنید:/هر کی دیدید داره دیگه بیش از حد باهاتون بحث میکنه بگید باش:/ تو راست میگی:/ اصلا تابستون رو حالا نمیدونم وگرنه بعد تاستون فقط بعد از آزمون ها بیاید انجمن.بعضیا فکر میکنن وقتی دارن تو انجمن میگردن دارن درس میخونن:/
13درصدا دارن بی ارزش میشن اما به دست اوردنشون هم راحت تر. ببیند با علم خالی و تسلط کامل روی مباحث شاید به درصد 60 برسی.ازینجا به بعد چیزای دیگه ای میخواد که طرف رو رتبه برتر میکنه.مثلا من میام میگم کنکور سوالاش خوب بودن بعد طرف میگه خب تو توی خونه نشستی اینارو زدی شرایط کنکور فرق داره خب بله که فرق داره اگه این شرایط روت اثر گذاشت میشی متوسط اما وقتی این شرایط رو خنثی کنی میشی رتبه برتر.
کنکور خیلی ساده تره از اون چیزی که به نظر میاد.مثلا طرف اومده میگه سوالا امسال اندازه المپیاد بود:/ غولی به نام کنکور که توی ذهنت ساختی اینطورت میکنه و باعث میشه سوالا رو جوری ببینید که در واقع نیستن.فقط لازمه یه صدایی بیاد تو حوزه یا دوتا سوالو توی فلان درس نتونی جواب بدی .کل کنکورو میبازی بعد میای انجمن میگی کنکور سخت بود:/خب اونایی که تحت تاثیر این قرار نگرفتن میشن رتبه برتر.
اینم یه نمونه برنامه(برای اینکه بهتر بفهمید وگرنه برنامه اینطوری انجام دادن بدرد نمیخوره شخصی نیست.)

از این برنامه الگو بگیرید
اینو یادم رفت بگم
برای اونایی که به برنامه ازمون نمیرسن یا کلا سرعتشون کمه این موارد رو اجرا کنن.

----------


## Saturn8

درضمن سعی کنید ریاضی وفیزیک رو از منابع نظام جدید بخونید چون سال98 بیست وهفت تا سوال مشترک بودن
*بودجه بندی ادبیات کنکور 99*



** بودجه بندی ادبیات نظام جدید کنکور 99*


*– بودجه بندی سوالات عربی کنکور 99*

*بودجه بندی عربی کنکور 99*


** تعداد سوالات عربی نظام قدیم و جدید در کنکور 98*




*– بودجه بندی سوالات دین و زندگی کنکور 99*

*بودجه بندی معارف کنکور 99*



*– بودجه بندی سوالات زبان انگلیسی کنکور 99*

*بودجه بندی انگلیسی کنکور 99*



*بودجه بندی زمین شناسی تجربی 99


*بودجه بندی زمین شناسی نظام جدید کنکور 99




2- بودجه بندی سوالات ریاضی تجربی کنکور 99

بودجه بندی ریاضی تجربی 99


بودجه بندی سوالات کنکور 98 ریاضی تجربی



3- بودجه بندی سوالات زیست شناسی تجربی کنکور 99

بودجه بندی زیست شناسی تجربی 99


** بودجه بندی زیست شناسی نظام جدید کنکور 99




4- بودجه بندی سوالات فیزیک رشته تجربی کنکور 99

بودجه بندی فیزیک تجربی 99


بودجه بندی فیزیک تجربی نظام جدید 99



5- بودجه بندی سوالات شیمی رشته تجربی کنکور 99

بودجه بندی شیمی تجربی 99



بودجه بندی شیمی تجربی نظام جدید 99


**بودجه بندی کنکور منحصرا زبان 99

بودجه بندی درس زبان تخصصی:
*
درس زبان تخصصی از ۷۰ سوال:
۱۰ سوال بخش اول مربوط به گرامر میشه
۱۵ سوال بخش دوم مربوط به واژگان میشه
۵ سوال بخش سوم مربوط به ساختار جملات میشه
۱۰ سوال بخش چهارم مربوط به کاربردهای زبانی میشه
۱۵ سوال بخش پنجم مربوط به کلوز تست میشه (۶ تا واژگان و ۹ تا گرامر)
۱۵ سوال بخش ششم هم مربوط به ۳ درک مطلب ۵ سوالی میشه.

*

*

----------


## Saturn8

انواع روش های هدفمند برای مطالعه دروس

----------


## Saturn8

به مباحث مشترک دقت زیادی کنید.
*مطالب مشترك دو نظام در درس ادبیات

1. آرایه های ادبی بدون کم و کاست:
نکته: اصطلاح جناس همسان و ناهمسان به جای جناس تام و ناقص تفاوت کوچک میان مطالب این دو نظام در مبحث آرایه های ادبی است. )
2. اغلب جفت های املایی (هم آواها، مانند صبا – سبا) در هر دو نظام مشترک است و کتاب املا و لغت نشر دریافت، در هر دو نظام این جفت ها را پوشش می دهد.
3. زمینه های حماسه، مفهوم ادبیات پایداری، طنز و نقیضه پردازی موارد اصلی اشتراک میان سبک شناسی دو نظام است. سایر نکات مربوط به تاریخ ادبیات نظام جدید، در چند صفحه گردآوری شده است پیوست کتاب املا و لغت نظام جدید).4. انواع واژه ها (ساده، مرکب و …)، جمله ساده و مرکب، جمله هسته و وابسته، حروف ربط وابسته ساز، واو عطف، حروف اضافه ساده و مرکب، مسند، | مفعول، متمم (بدون توجه به نوع متمم) نهاد، بدل نقش تکرار (نقش های تبعی)، نقش های ضمیر پیوسته شیوه عادی و بلاغی، رای حرف اضافه، رای بدل از کسره (فک اضافه)، هسته و وابسته در گروه اسمی، وابسته های وابسته، نمودار پیکانی گروه اسمی، انواع «ان» موارد مشترک دستور زبان فارسی میان دو نظام
است.
توجه: واج شناسی، فرایندهای واجی (آوایی) و ویرایش ویژه نظام قدیم است.
5. مفاهیم رایج در تست های تناسب مفهومی (قرابت معنایی) میان دو نظام تفاوت خاصی ندارد و در کتاب تناسب مفهومی نشر دریافت این مفاهیم به طور کامل آموزش داده شده است.6. درس های مشترک کتاب های دو نظام رستم و اشکبوس، حمله حیدری، کباب غاز، دخترک بی نوا (کوزت)، مائده های زمینی، خسرو، در سایه سار نخل ولایت، دیباچة گلستان، قاضی بست، سه پرسش، کبوتر طوقدار، زاغ و کبک، بوی جوی مولیان، شبنم عشق، نی نامه، مناجات سنایی (ملکا ذکر تو گویم)، کاوه دادخواه، مناظره خسرو و فرهاد، بارقه های شعر فارسی، مست و هشیار، دماوندیه، شب کویر، خوان هشتم، قصة عینکم، آخرین درس


مطالب مشترك دو نظام در درس عربی


مشترکات عربی در کتاب های قدیم و جدید در زمینه افعال :
– شناخت زمان فعل ماضی ، مضارع، امر، نهی ، منفی و معادل ماضی استمراری)
– شناخت افعالی که سوم شخص ماضی آن ها ، دارای حروف زائدند.( وزن ماضی ، مضارع ، امر و مصدرآنها)
– شناخت فعل مجهول در زبان عربي
** هدف، فقط شناخت افعال برای ترجمه صحیح است.
تشخیص و ترجمه فعل در جمله ای که اسم نکره را توضیح می دهد. (بدون اشاره به جمله وصفيه نیست)
– تشخیص ادوات شرط
– تشخيص فعل شرط و جواب آن
– ترجمه فعل مضارع همراه با حروف «أن ، لن ، حتى، كي ، ، يكي»
– ترجمه فعل مضارع همراه با حروف «لم ، لای نھی ، لام امر»
– شناخت انواع «ل» و تأثیر آن ها بر ترجمه فعل
مواردی از کتاب های نظام قدیم که در کتاب های جدید حذف گردیده است
– صیغه افعال ( غايب ، مخاطب ، متکلم)
– لازم و متعدی
– بیان لفظ ثلاثی مجرد و مزيد و ذكر باب
– ساخت فعل در صیغه های مختلف و با بردن فعل به ابواب ثلاثی مزید
– ساخت فعل معلوم و مجهول
– اعراب فعل شرط و جواب آن
– اعراب فعل مضارع منصوب ، مضارع مجزوم) – ساخت فعل با حروف ناصبه يا جازمه

مشترکات عربی در کتاب های قدیم و جدید در زمینه اسم ها :
– شناخت مفرد، مثنى و جمع ( علامات مثنى و جمع)
– شناخت مذكر و مؤنث
– شناخت اسم فاعل ، اسم مفعول و اسم مبالغه (باید نوع این اسم ها را تشخیص داد و به شکل درست ترجمه کرد)
– تشخیص اسم تفضيل و ترجمه صحیح آن
– تشخيص اسم مكان و ترجمه صحیح آن
– شناخت ۲ نوع معرفه ( معرفه به «ال» ، اسم علم)
– تشخیص اسم نکره

مواردی از کتاب های نظام قدیم که در کتاب های جدید حذف گردیده است:
– یادگیری انواع مذكر و مؤنث
-جامد و مشتق و انواع آن
– ساخت اسم فاعل، اسم مفعول و اسم مبالغه
– ساخت اسم تفضيل
– ساخت اسم مكان
– شناخت و ساخت اسم زمان
– تشخيص بقیه موارد اسم معرفه (اسم اشاره، اسم موصول، معرفه به اضافه ، ضاير)
اعداد:
– شناخت عدد و تشخیص نوع آن «اصلی یا ترتیبی»( به منظور ترجمه درست و تشخیص نوع اعداد برای پر کردن جای خالی)
– شناخت معدود
مواردی از کتاب های نظام قدیم که در کتاب های جدید حذف گردیده است :
– نوشتن معدود مناسب و مطابقت عدد و معدود
– نوشتن عدد به عربی ( مگر انتخاب از بين موارد ذکر شده)
– قانون عدد نویسی

نقش کلمات در جمله ( المحل الإعرابی):
– تشخیص جمله اسمیه و فعلیه
– تشخیص ارکان جمله «فاعل (فقط اسم ظاهر)، مفعول ، مبتدا ، خبر ، مضاف اليه ، صفت (مفرد)، جار ومجرور »
– حال مفرد و ترجمه صحیح آن (بدون توجه به اعراب)
– جمله حاليه اسميه
– شناخت مستثنی
– ترجمه صحيع جمله دارای اسلوب حصر
– تشخیص مفعول مطلق نوعی و تأکیدی
– ترجمه درست مفعول مطلق

مواردی از کتاب های نظام قدیم که در کتاب های جدید حذف گردیده است :
– شناخت و ذكر اعراب كلمات
– حرکت گذاری بر اساس نقش كلمات
– انواع فاعل ( ضمير بارز و مستتر)
– ذكر نوع خبر
– تشخیص نایب فاعل
– انواع صفت ( صفت مفرد و جمله وصفيه)
– تطابق موصوف و صفت
– اعراب حال
– تشخیص ذوالحال و مطابقت حال و صاحب حال
– جمله حاليه فعليه
شناخت مستثنی منه
– مستثنی مفرغ
– اعراب مفعول مطلق نوعی و تأكیدی – ساخت مفعول مطلق

افعال ناقصه:
– شناخت افعال ناقصه
– ترجمه افعال ناقصه
– شناخت معانی متفاوت «كان»
حروف مشبهة بالفعل: – شناخت حروف مشبهة بالفعل «ان ،أن ،كأن ، لكن ، ليت، لعل»
– ترجمه حروف مشبهة بالفعل شناخت انواع لا: – شناخت لای نھی، نفی و نفی جنس – تشخیص انواع «لا» – ترجمه جمله همراه با لای نفی جنس

مواردی از کتاب های نظام قدیم که در کتاب های جدید حذف گردیده است: 
تشخیص اسم وخبر افعال ناقصه و اعراب آن ها – تأثير افعال ناقصه بر اعراب كلمات ما بعد
– تشخیص اسم و خبر حروف مشبهة بالفعل و اعراب آن ها
– تأثیر حروف مشبهة بركلات بعد از این حروف تشخیص اسم و خبر لای نفی جنس و اعراب آن ها


مطالب مشترك دو نظام در درس زبان انگلیسی

الف۔ گرامر
1- مبحث اسم مصدر و کاربرد آن
2- مبحث مصدر و کاربرد آن
3- کاربرد be going to
4- کاربرد صفت
5- کاربرد صفت مفعولی
6- کاربرد چند صفت پشت سر هم
7- مجهول
ب۔ درك مطلب

مباحث مشترک ریاضی تجربی نظام قدیم و جدید :


تابع :بدون هیچ تغییری از نظر سرفصل ها در کتب نظام جدید وجود دارد.مثلثات :در نظام جدید ، نسبت های مثلثاتی a+b) ، tan 2α ، cot2α) و هم چنین معادله مثلثاتی تانژانتی و کتانژانتی وجود ندارد.از بقیه سینوس و کسینوس ها هم خبری نیست.حد و پیوستگی :در کتب نظام جدید فقط رفع ابهام تقسیم وجود دارد ، و بقیه رفع ابهام ها در آن دیده نمی شود.بقیه مباحث در کتب نظام جدید وجود دارد.مشتق :در کتب نظام جدید فرمول های مشتق گیری مثلثاتی و مشتق ضمنی وجود ندارد.کاربرد مشتق :مبحث های مجانب ، تقعر ، نقطه عطف و بررسی نمودار توابع در کتب نظام جدید نیست و مبحث بهینه سازی به این فصل اضافه شده است . نقطه در مبحث تابع ،تابع درجه سوم y=x3 و انتقال های آن را می خوانند.هندسه :اشکال فضایی در نظام جدید نیست ،اما مباحث برش و دوران که در نظام جدید مطرح شده ،ارتباط تنگاتنگی با این فصل دارد.مباحث زاویه در مثلتث،مباحث مثلث ،و قضیه فیثاغورس به وسعتی که در نظام قدیم وجود داشت در نظام جدید مطرح نشده است.احتمال :در نظام جدید قاعده بیز ،متغیر تصادفی و تابع احتمال و توزیع دو جمله ای وجود ندارد.ترکیبات :عینا در کتاب های نظام جدید با عنوان شمارش بدون شمردن وجود دارد.دنباله :در کتب نظام جدید نیست .دنباله حسابی و هندسی :مجموعه دنباله های حسابی و هندسی در نظام جدید نیست ، اما بحث الگویابی پر رنگ تر شده است.توابع نمایی و لگاریتمی :بحث رشد و زوال در نظام جدید بسیار کمرنگ تر شده است . تابع ln و عدد نپر وجود ندارد.معادله و تابع درجه دوم :عیناً در کتاب نظام جدید هست.ماتریس و دستگاه معدلات خطی :در کتب نظام جدید نیست.انتگرال :در کتب نظام جدید نیست.منحنی های درجه دوم :مبحث های هندسه تحلیلی و دایره در نظام جدید هست . بحث بیضی به صورت تحلیل وجود ندارد. آشنایی با نقاط مهم و پارامترهای بیضی و هم چنین بحث خروج از مرکز فقط در نظام جدید مطرح شده است.سهمی و هذلولی به طور کامل حذف شده اند.آمار و مدلسازی :مباحث آمار بسیار کم شده اند،مدلسازی ،نمودارها،میانگین وزنی و مد در نظام جدید نیست.

مطالب مشترك دو نظام در درس فیزیک

1- فصل ۱ فیزیک دهم فصل ۱ فیزیك دوم (اندازه گیري ، انواع کمیتها ،نمادگزاري علمي دقت اندازه گیري )2- فصل ۱ فیزیک دهم فصل 6 فيزيك دوم (چگالی)3- فصل ۲ فیزیک دهم فصل 4 فیزیك دوم (كل فصل مشترك است)4- فصل 3 فيزيك دهم فصل 5 فيزيك دوم (كل فصل مشترك است به غیر از ارشمیدس و برنولي که در نظام جدید اضافه شده)5- فصل 4 فیزیک دهم و فصل 6 فيزيك دوم (كل فصل مشترك است)6- فصل ۱ فیزیك یازدهم و فصل ۱ فیزیك سوم (كل فصل مشترك است به غیر از به هم بستن خارنها که در نظام جدید حذف شده است )7- فصل ۲ فیزیک یازدهم و فصل ۲ فيزيك سوم (كل فصل مشترك است به جز حل مدارهاي چند حلقه که در نظام جدید حذف شده است )8- فصل ۳ فیزیک یازدهم دقیقا فصل ۳ و فصل 4 فيزيك سوم است (به غیر از رابطه میدان مغناطيسي سیم راست و میدان سیم پیچ و رابطه ضریب خود القايي که در نظام جدید حذف شده است )9- فصل ۱ فیزیك دوازدهم فصل ۱ فيزيك چهارم شناخت حرکت ، حرکت سرعت ثابت ، حرکت شتابدار مشترك است اما مباحث حرکت در راستاي قائم و حرکت دو بعدي در نظام جدید حذف شده است)10- فصل ۲ فيزيك دوازدهم و فصل ۲ فیزیك چهارم آشنايي با انواع نیروها و قوانین نیوتن مشترك است اما بررسي قرقره و سطح شیبدار و لغزش اجسام و بررسي دستگاه هاي شامل چند جرم و حرکت دایره اي در نظام جدید حذف شده است و فقط اندكي نیروی مقاومش شارم بیشتر مورد بحث قرار گرفته است )11- فصل ۳ فیزیك دوازدهم فصل ۳فصل 4 فصل دوفصل 6 فيزيك چهارم (بسياري از مباحث در نظام جدید حذف شده است موارد مشترك به صورت زیر است : آونگ و فنر انرژي نوسان و تشدید در حرکت نوساني ، مشخصات موج سرعت موج در طناب، مفاهیم امواج الکترو مغناطیس ،مفاهیم اولیه صوت، شدت صوت و تراز شدت صوت مفاهیم دوپلر )12- فصل 3فيزيك دوازدهم فصل 4 وفصله فيزيك اول قوانین بازتاب نور و مسائل بازتاب نور در اینه هاي تخت قوانین شکست نور و سراب) ) ۱۳-فصل 4 فيزيك دوازدهم فصل ۷ و فصل 8 فيزيك چهارم (اكثر مباحث مشترك است به غیر از موارد زیر که در نظام جدید حذف شده است : روابط پدیده فوتو الكتريك رابطه انرژي جنبشي و پتانسیل الکترون در اتم هیدروژن رابطه انرژي بستگي هسته)

مشترکات شیمی نظام جدید و نظام قدیم

فصل 3 (سال ۱۱): شیمی آلی (اسیدها، الكل ها و استرها) فصل ۳ سال چهارم
فصل ۱ (سال ۱۲): اسید و باز (فصل ۳ سال چهارم)
فصل ۲ (سال ۱۲): الکتروشیمی (فصل ۴ سال چهارم)


فصل ۳ (سال ۱۲):
۱) ترکیبات یونی و خواص ترکیبات یونی، مقایسه دمای ذوب ترکیبات یونی، فروپاشی شبکه (فصل ۳ سال دوم)
۲) جامدات کووالانسی (الماس و گرانیت) فصل ۵ سال دوم
۳) جامدات مولکولی فصل ۴ سال دوم

فصل ۴ (سال ۱۲) :
۱) آلانيدها فصل ۱ سال چهارم
۲) اصل لوشاتلیه، معادله هابر، مسایل ثابت تعادل فصل ۲ سال چهارم

فصل ۱ (شیمی ۱۰)، مشترک با :
۱) ساختار اتم (عدد اتمی، عدد جرمی)، ایزوتوپها و جرم اتمی میانگین، طیف، آرایش الکترونی، اعداد کوانتومی (فصل ۱ سال دوم)
۲) آشنایی با جدول تناوبی، تعیین گروه و دوره، تعداد الکترون لایه ظرفیت، هشتایی شدن (فصل ۲ سال دوم)
۳) پیوند یونی و نام گذاری یونی (فصل ۳ سال دوم)

فصل ۲ (شیمی ۱۰):
۱) موازنه کردن، قانون پایستگی، استوکیومتری (فصل ۱ سال سوم)
۲) نام گذاری ترکیبات یونی (فصل ۳ سال دوم)
۳) لوویس (فصل ۴ سال دوم)

فصل ۳ (شیمی ۱۰):
۱) فصل ۳ سال سوم
۲) قطبی و ناقطبی، نیروهای بین مولکولی (فصل ۴ سال دوم)

فصل ۱ (شیمی ۱۱):
۱) آشنایی با جدول تناوبی، آشنایی با گره ها و دوره ها، آشنایی با عناصر واسطه و آرایش الکترونی عناصر واسطه، شعاع اتمی در گروه ها و دوره ها (فصل ۲ شیمی دوم)
۲) استوکیومتری (فصل ۱ سال سوم)
۳) شیمی آلی (آلکانها، آلكنها، آلكينها، سیکلو آلکانها و ترکیبات آروماتیک (فصل ۵ شیمی دوم)

فصل ۲ (شیمی ۱۱):
۱) ترمودینامیک (فصل ۲ سال سوم)
۲) مسایل سینتیک (فصل ۱ سال چهارم).*

----------


## Saturn8

مشترکات زیست نظام قدیم و نظام جدید چیست و آیا می شود از کتاب تست های زیست نظام قدیم در کنکور نظام جدید استفاده کرد؟ مباحث مشترک زیست شناسی نظام قدیم و جدید فقط از نظر عناوین و اصطلاحات قابل بررسی هستند. این جمله یعنی اینکه این دو کتاب، در مفاهیم مشترک هستند مثلا هر دو کتاب در مورد سیستم ایمنی و قلب صحبت کرده اند اما در جمله بندی با هم تفاوت دارند.
پس ما نمی توانیم بگوییم اگر در زیست نظام قدیم در مورد «هورمون ها» صحبت شده و چون در کتاب زیست نظام جدید هم در مورد «هورمون ها» صحبت شده پس می توانیم از کتاب تست قدیم برای جدید استفاده کنیم. چون این عناوین مشترک هستند ولی جمله بندی آن ها باهم فرق دارند. من قبلا به صورت پایه به پایه، مشترکات را بررسی کرده ام و ریز به ریز مشترکات را نوشته ام.

دقت کنید که عناوین کلی مشترک بین هر دو نظام آموزشی است که در دل همین عنوان های مشترک نیز دو تفاوت وجود دارد: 1. تغییر جمله بندی ها 2. کم و زیاد شدن برخی توضیحات و حذف و اضافه شدن مطالب. با این شرایط متوجه می شویم که زیست شناسی از نظر مفاهیم مشترک است ولی از نظر جمله بندی و ساختار مطالب به هیچ وجه قابل اشتراک یابی نیست.
از سوی دیگر، درس زیست شناسی یک درس متن محور است که حتی قیدهای آن برای طراح کنکور اهمیت دارد در نتیجه استفاده کردن از متن کتاب درسی نظام قدیم و همچنین استفاده از کتاب های تست و درس نامه های نظام قدیم برای کنکور نظام جدید، مشکل ایجاد می کند و باعث دوگانگی در یادگیری تان خواهد شد.
به هیچ وجه از فیلم ها، کتاب های کمک آموزشی و تست، درس نامه ها و جزوات زیست نظام قدیم برای زیست کنکور نظام جدید استفاده نکنید زیرا جمله بندی های هر دو کتاب با هم متفاوت هستند و درس زیست شناسی، به کلمات و متن وابسته است. استفاده از زیست نظام قدیم باعث دوگانه شدن اطلاعات و به هم ریختن نظم فکری تان و سر درگمی در مطالب می شود.






مشترکات شیمی نظام قدیم و نظام جدید چیست و آیا می شود از کتاب تست های شیمی نظام قدیم در کنکور نظام جدید استفاده کرد؟ درس شیمی نیز به دو قسمت مفاهیم و مسائل تقسیم می شود و هر دو سری کتاب با هم مشترکات بسیار زیادی دارند. دقت کنید که قبلا به صورت پایه به پایه این اشتراکات را بررسی کرده ام.

خیلی دقت کنید که با وجود این همه مشترکات بین نظام قدیم و جدید در درس شیمی اما دو نکته اساسی وجود دارد: 1. جمله بندی ها در بسیاری از موارد تغییر پیدا کرده است. 2. در همین مشترکات، چندین مبحث حذف و اضافه شده وجود دارد. در نتیجه آن کتاب های تست و درسنامه و فیلم های آموزشی که به متن کتاب وابسته هستند را به هیچ وجه استفاده نکنید ولی برای مسایل شیمی می توانید از کتاب های تست، فیلم ها و درس نامه استفاده کنید فقط دقت کنید که مسایل نظام جدید به گستردگی فرمول های نظام قدیم نیست و از طرفی این نکته را هم در نظر بگیرید مسایل جدیدی در درس شیمی اضافه شده است که چند مورد آن را می توانید در کنکور 1398 مشاهده کنید.
از آنجا که شیمی، درسی متن محور است و با توجه به تفاوت در جمله بندی ها و همچنین اضافه و کم شدن مفاهیم دیگر به شیمی نظام جدید، در نتیجه استفاده از کتاب های نظام قدیم در بخش مفهومی شیمی توصیه نمی شود و استفاده نکنید. برای مسایل شیمی می توانید از منابع نظام قدیم استفاده کنید با توجه به دو نکته: 1. مسایل جدیدی برای نظام جدید وجود دارد پس استفاده از کتاب های نظام قدیم همه مباحث نظام جدید را پوشش نمی دهد. 2. بعضی از مسایل نظام قدیم برای نظام جدید حذف شده است.






مشترکات فیزیک نظام قدیم و نظام جدید چیست و آیا می شود از کتاب تست های فیزیک نظام قدیم در کنکور نظام جدید استفاده کرد؟ تحلیل فیزیک کنکور 98 به ما نشان داد که 27 تست از 30 تست فیزیک کاملا مشترک بوده است. این نشان می دهد که مباحث فیزیک تا حدود 90% مشترک هستند و شما می توانید از تمامی تست های مشترک بین دو نظام آموزشی برای فیزیک نظام جدید استفاده کنید. فقط در مورد فیزیک بایستی به این موارد توجه کنید: 
1. فصلی در فیزیک نظام جدید اضافه شده است که در مورد اندازه گیری، تبدیل واحد و پیدا کردن واحدها صحبت می کند. این فصل جانشین فصل بردارها در فیزیک سال دوم دبیرستان نظام قدیم است. در صورتی که شما از کتاب های تست فیزیک نظام قدیم استفاده کنید، تست هایی از این فصل را نخواهید دید پس بایستی بدانید که کتاب های قدیم فقط در مباحث مشترک به شما کمک می کنند و در این فصل تستی ندارید.
2. مباحث مربوط به کار و انرژی و توان در نظام جدید اهمیتش نسبت به بودجه بندی نظام قدیم بیشتر است. برای همین تست های نظام قدیم برای این فصل ها نمی تواند به خوبی باعث کامل شدن قدرت تست زنی تان شود در نتیجه با وجود مشترک بودن این مبحث، اما توصیه می کنم اگر کتاب تست تان از این مباحث تست کمی دارد، حتما تست زنی را از یک منبع کمکی ادامه دهید.
3. مباحث مربوط به گرما و دما در نظام جدید اهمیتش نسبت به بودجه بندی نظام قدیم بیشتر است. بنابراین اگر کتاب تست تان، از نظر تنوع تستی در این بخش ضعیف عمل کرده است، حتما منبع کمکی استفاده کنید.
4. مباحث حرکت شناسی نظام قدیم بسیار گسترده بود که این فصل در نظام جدید خیلی خلاصه شده است و دقت کنید در نظام جدید فقط حرکت بر روی خط راست مورد بررسی قرار می گیرد در نتیجه از تست هایی که خارج از این بودجه بندی است و قبلا در نظام قدیم بوده است استفاده نکنید و فقط تست های مربوط به حرکت بر روی خط راست را بزنید. حرکت بر روی خط راست شامل تست های «شناخت حرکت، حرکت با سرعت ثابت و حرکت با شتاب ثابت» می شود.
5. مبحث تکانه در نظام قدیم هم وجود داشت ولی خیلی مختصر در کتاب های تست به آن پرداخته شده است در حالیکه در نظام جدید اهمیت یافته است. در نتیجه استفاده از کتاب های تست نظام قدیم باعث می شود تا این مبحث به اندازه کافی تست زده نشود. 
6. نوسان و امواج در فیزیک نظام جدید خیلی مختصرتر از نظام قدیم است در نتیجه از زدن تست هایی که در بودجه بندی نظام جدید نیست، خودداری کنید. مباحث موجود در نظام جدید فقط شامل «سامانه جرم و فنر، سرعت و شتاب در حرکت هماهنگ ساده، انرژی در حرکت هماهنگ ساده، آونگ ساده و پدیده تشدید، موج های طولی و عرضی، امواج الکترومغناطیس، صوت، بازتاب و شکست موج» می باشد. 
همچنین دقت کنید که مبحث صوت نظام جدید فقط شامل «چگونگی ایجاد موج صوتی، چگونه شنیدن انسان و شنوایی، تندی انتشار صوت، شدت و تراز صوت، چشمه های صوت، پژواک» می باشد که بر اساس این سرفصل ها بایستی تست بزنید. مبحث پژواک در نظام قدیم در برخی از کتاب های تست، دارای تست زیادی نیست اگر این مبحث در کتاب تست نظام قدیم تست زیادی ندارد حتما بایستی به فکر تست های اضافه تر از این مبحث باشید.
اگر شما هم در خانه تان کتاب های تست نظام قدیم فیزیک را دارید و می خواهید بدانید که آیا می شود از این کتاب ها برای درس فیزیک نظام جدید استفاده کرد یا خیر؟ بایستی بدانید با رعایت 6 نکته بالا، به خوبی می توانید از این کتاب ها استفاده کنید.






مشترکات ریاضی نظام قدیم و نظام جدید چیست و آیا می شود از کتاب تست های ریاضی نظام قدیم در کنکور نظام جدید استفاده کرد؟ تحلیل ریاضی کنکور 98 تجربی نشان می دهد که از 30 تست این کنکور 27 تست بین هر دو نظام مشترک بوده است و این نشان می دهد که ما می توانیم از کتاب های تست، فیلم های آموزشی، جزوات و درسنامه های ریاضی نظام قدیم در مباحث مشترک برای کنکور نظام جدید استفاده کنیم. فقط در مورد ریاضی چند مورد است که بایستی به آن توجه کنید:
1. مبحثی در نظام جدید به ریاضی اضافه شده است به عنوان الگو، که قبلا در کتاب های نظام قدیم نبوده است. پس اگر از کتاب تست نظام قدیم استفاده کنید، تست های این مبحث را نخواهید دید در نتیجه نیاز به منبعی برای جبران این تست ها دارید.
2. مباحث ماتریس و انتگرال از ریاضی نظام جدید حذف شده اند.
3. مبحث تازه ای به نام بهینه سازی به ریاضی نظام جدید تجربی اضافه شده است که در نظام قدیم وجود نداشته است. در نتیجه نیاز است نبودن تست از این مبحث ها را از روی یک منبع دیگر جبران کنید.
اگر شما هم در خانه تان کتاب های تست نظام قدیم ریاضی را دارید و می خواهید بدانید که آیا می شود از این کتاب ها برای درس ریاضی نظام جدید استفاده کرد یا خیر؟ بایستی بدانید با رعایت 3 نکته بالا، به خوبی می توانید از این کتاب ها استفاده کنید.






مشترکات ادبیات نظام قدیم و نظام جدید چیست و آیا می شود از کتاب تست های ادبیات نظام قدیم در کنکور نظام جدید استفاده کرد؟ کتاب ادبیات از نظر درس ها تغییرات زیادی داشته است ولی آنچه برای کنکور مهم است این است که در 5 مبحث املا و معنا، تاریخ ادبیات، آرایه، دستور زبان فارسی و قرابت، آیا می شود از کتاب های تست و جزوات آموزشی نظام قدیم استفاده کرد؟
1. با توجه به تغییر متن درس های ادبیات، دامنه لغات املایی و معنایی تغییرات داشته است در نتیجه از تست های املا و معنای نظام قدیم نمی توانید استفاده کنید.
2. چون سبک تاریخ ادبیات نظام جدید کاملا با نظام قدیم فرق دارد و تاریخ ادبیات نظام جدید بسیار خلاصه تر است در نتیجه از تست های تاریخ ادبیات نظام قدیم برای کنکور نظام جدید نمی توانید استفاده کنید.
3. مبحث آرایه ها بین هر دو نظام مشترک است در نتیجه تمامی تست های آرایه نظام قدیم به طور کامل برای کنکور نظام جدید قابل استفاده است.
4. مبحث دستور زبان فارسی به جز شمارش تکواژ و واژه بین هر دو نظام آموزشی یکسان است پس از تمامی تست های دستور زبان به جز شمارش تکواژ و واژه می توانید در کنکور استفاده کنید.
5. با توجه به اینکه موضوعات کتاب درسی تغییر کرده است، سوالات قرابت معنایی نیز با اشعار متفاوتی نسبت به نظام قدیم در کنکور مطرح می شود ولی با این حال بازهم کار کردن روی تست های قرابت معنایی نظام قدیم بسیار بسیار فعالیت ارزشمندی است و حتما حتما از تست های قرابت معنایی نظام قدیم استفاده کنید تا قدرت تست زنی تان افزایش پیدا کند.
اگر شما هم در خانه تان کتاب های تست نظام قدیم ادبیات را دارید و می خواهید بدانید که آیا می شود از این کتاب ها برای درس ادبیات نظام جدید استفاده کرد یا خیر؟ بایستی بدانید با رعایت 5 نکته بالا، به خوبی می توانید از این کتاب ها استفاده کنید.






مشترکات عربی نظام قدیم و نظام جدید چیست و آیا می شود از کتاب تست های عربی نظام قدیم در کنکور نظام جدید استفاده کرد؟ تحلیل قواعد موجود بین دو نظام آموزشی نشان می دهد که شما می توانید از کتاب تست های قواعد و ترجمه و درک مطلب عربی نظام قدیم برای کنکور نظام جدید استفاده کنید فقط باید موارد زیر را رعایت کنید.
1. ترجمه تک کلمه ای و عبارت های یک خطی در عربی نظام جدید خیلی مهم شده است که این موضوع در کتاب تست های نظام قدیم کمتر دیده می شود یا اصلا وجود ندارد در نتیجه بایستی این کمبود را جبران کنید. 
2. مبحث اعداد و ساعت در نظام قدیم به طور جدی مورد بررسی قرار نگرفته است در نتیجه کمبود تست در این زمینه را بایستی مد نظر قرار دهید. هرچند این مبحث خیلی آسان و خودخوان است ولی لازم است از این موضوع تست بزنید تا با آن بیشتر آشنا شوید.
3. نون وقایه که نظام قدیم به صورت خیلی سطحی و گذرا به آن در برخی از کتاب های تست اشاره شده است و در برخی دیگر هم اصلا اشاره ای نشده، جزء مباحث آموزشی نظام جدید است. این مبحث بسیار آسان است ولی حل کردن تست از آن لازم است تا روان شوید.
4. از حالت های اسم مشتق در عربی نظام جدید فقط اسم فاعل، اسم مفعول و اسم مبالغه و اسم تفضیل و اسم مکان مورد بررسی قرار می گیرد.
5. از انواع مفعول در عربی نظام جدید فقط مفعول به و مفعول مطلق تدریس شده است. 
6. قبلا روی خبر لای نفی جنس پافشاری نمی شده است ولی الان این بخش جزء مباحث کتاب درسی عربی نظام جدید می باشد. این مبحث نیز خیلی آسان و خودخوان است اما نیاز است که تست بزنید تا با روند آن آشنا شوید.
7. مبحث تمییز از کتاب درسی نظام جدید حذف شده است.
اگر شما هم در خانه تان کتاب های تست نظام قدیم عربی را دارید و می خواهید بدانید که آیا می شود از این کتاب ها برای درس عربی نظام جدید استفاده کرد یا خیر؟ بایستی بدانید با رعایت 7 نکته بالا، به خوبی می توانید از این کتاب ها استفاده کنید.






مشترکات دین و زندگی نظام قدیم و نظام جدید چیست و آیا می شود از کتاب تست های دین و زندگی نظام قدیم در کنکور نظام جدید استفاده کرد؟ به هیچ وجه از تست های دین و زندگی نظام قدیم برای کنکور نظام جدید نمی توانید استفاده کنید.
اگر شما هم در خانه تان کتاب های تست نظام قدیم دین و زندگی را دارید و می خواهید بدانید که آیا می شود از این کتاب ها برای درس دین و زندگی نظام جدید استفاده کرد یا خیر؟ بایستی بدانید که به هیچ وجه قابل استفاده نیستند.




مشترکات زبان انگلیسی نظام قدیم و نظام جدید چیست و آیا می شود از کتاب تست های زبان انگلیسی نظام قدیم در کنکور نظام جدید استفاده کرد؟ در مورد درس زبان انگلیسی بایستی به این موضوع بپردازیم که از بین تست های لغت، گرامر، کلوزتست و ریدینگ کنکور سراسری، کدام کتاب های نظام قدیم را می توانیم استفاده کنیم؟ 
1. لغات نظام جدید دارای تغییراتی نسبت به لغات نظام قدیم می باشد. طراح کنکور نیز با توجه به سوال مشترکی که در ریدینگ کنکور سال 1398 داد نشان داده که تمایل دارد یک دانش آموز یا داوطلب کنکور نظام جدید روی لغات کنکوری نظام قدیم مسلط باشد پس استفاده از منابع تست لغت نظام قدیم برای یک داوطلب کنکور نظام جدید بسیار بسیار مطلوب و مفید است.
2. موضوعات گرامری نظام جدید عبارت است از: «انواع فعل در زمان های مختلف، گرامر اسم و شمردن اسم، اسم مصدر، صفت، صفت های مفعولی، انواع ضمیرها، ضمیرهای موصولی، فعل های وجهی، حروف اضافه زمان و مکان، قید حالت، ترتیب اجزای جمله ساده، جمله های شرطی و مجهول، پرسش های تاکیدی، حروف ربط هم پایه ساز، جمله های وصفی» می باشد. بنابراین وقتی می خواهید از یک منبع تستی نظام قدیم برای کنکور نظام جدید استفاده کنید بایستی طبق این موضوعات تست بزنید.
3. کلوزتست های نظام قدیم هرچند به دلیل برخی از تغییرات گرامری و لغتی شاید به صورت 100 در 100 در کنکور استفاده نشود ولی حل کردن آن ها به شما کمک خواهند کرد که قوی تر شوید.
4. تمام ریدینگ های نظام قدیم و کتاب های تست ریدینگ نظام قدیم برای نظام جدید قابل استفاده می باشد.
اگر شما هم در خانه تان کتاب های تست نظام قدیم انگلیسی را دارید و می خواهید بدانید که آیا می شود از این کتاب ها برای درس زبان انگلیسی نظام جدید استفاده کرد یا خیر؟ بایستی بدانید با رعایت 4 نکته بالا، به خوبی می توانید از این کتاب ها استفاده کنید.

----------


## Saturn8

*مباحث مشترک و تغییرات کنکور نظام جدید نسبت به کنکور نظام قدیم ۹۹
اهمیت مباحث مشترک نظام قدیم و جدید از آنجایی است که اکثریت سوالات کنکور 99 از این مباحث مطرح خواهد شد و داوطلبان کنکور در هر دو نظام قدیم و جدید باید توجه ی ویژه ای به این مباحث داشته باشند و در برنامه ریزی های خود اهمیت مباحث مشترک نظام جدید و قدیم را بیش از پیش پر رنگ کنند .
همچنین بچه های نظام جدید برای تست بیشتر میتوانند به سراغ منابع نظام قدیم برای مباحث مشترک مراجعه کنند و با روش های تست زنی آموزش داده شده تعداد تست های خود را افزایش دهند .
داوطلبان نظام قدیم هم باید با تمرکز ویژه و بیشتر مباحث مشترک هر دو نظام را مطالعه کنند چون تمرکز طراحان سوال بیشتر بر روی این مباحث است و اینکار باعث افزایش کیفیت مطالعه کنکور می شود.
مباحث مشترک و غیر مشترک ادبیات فارسی در کنکور نظام قدیم و جدید

همانطور که می دانید ادبیات فارسی شامل 5 یا 6 مبحث میشود قرابت معنایی، آرایه های ادبی، زبان فارسی یا دستور زبان،تاریخ ادبیات،املا و معنی واژه
در دو مبحث قرابت معنایی و آرایه ادبی در منابع محدودیتی نداریم و پیشرفت این مباحث به حل تست و تمرین مکرر بستگی دارد پس می توان به سراغ منابع کنکور نظام قدیم هم رفت.
برای بخش های معنی واژگان، املا و تاریخ ادبیات می توان گفت در نظام جدید بحث کاهش پیدا کرده و خیلی از تاریخ ادبیات و واژگان کم شده است و البته تعدا کمی واژه نیز اضافه شده و نیازی به مطالعه منابع قدیم نیست.

مباحث مشترک و غیر مشترک زبان فارسی
زبان فارسی نیز کم حجم شده است و بخش هایی وجود دارد که بین هر دو نظام امتحانی مشترک است مانند جملات چند جزئی، جمله، هسته و وابسته ها، حروف ربطی، حرف های اضافه و نقش های تبعی
برای درس زبان فارسی بهتر است بر روی گروه های اسمی ،وابسته ها و انواع واژه ساده،مشتق و مشتق مرکب بیشتر تاکید کنند، بخش هایی مثل تکواژ و واژه حذف شده و مبحث ویرایش را تقریبا در نظام جدید دیگر نداریم و طراح سوال علاقه ای به طرح از آن ندارد.
بخش هایی مانند کلمات هم آوا و یا جناس تام و ناقص که به همسان و غیر همسان تغییر نام داده اند.
پشت کنکوری های نظام جدید هم توجه کنند که برای بحث معنی واژگان، تاریخ ادبیات و املا از کتاب های جدید استفاده کنند چون تغییراتی پیدا کرده است.
نظام قدیم ها هم به غیر از قرابت معنایی و آرایه های ادبی، معنی واژگان، تاریخ ادبیات و املای خودشان را بخوانند و برای زبان فارسی هم تمرکز ویژه ای بر روی مباحث مشترک داشته باشند.

مباحث مشترک و غیر مشترک دین و زندگی در کنکور نظام قدیم و جدید
در دین و زندگی نظام جدید 12 درس سال دهم،12 درس سال یازدهم و 10 درس سال دوازدهم داریم در حالی که در نظام قدیم 16 درس سال دوم، 16درس سال سوم، 10 درس پیش دانشگاهی داشتیم.
از آنجایی که درس دین و زندگی جزو دروس توصیفی است تاکید می کنیم به خصوص در متون حفظی از منابع خود استفاده کنید و به علت ریز و موردی بودن سوالات در هر نظام امتحانی که هستید حتما منابع خود را مطالعه کنید.
فارغ التحصیلان نظام جدید نیز به علت تغییرات منابع بهتر است کتب درسی جدید را تهیه کنید.
دینی دهم سال چاپ ۹۶ ، دینی یازدهم چاپ ۹۷ ، دینی دوازدهم سال چاپ ۹۸

مباحث مشترک و غیر مشترک زبان انگلیسی در کنکور نظام قدیم و جدید
در نظام قدیم برای زبان انگلیسی 6 درس سال سومو 10 درس در سال پیش دانشگاهی داشتیم اما در نظام جدید 4 درس در سال دهم و مجموعا 6 درس در سال یازدهم و دوازدهم داشتیم.
شاید روی کاغذ به نظر مباحث کاهش پیدا کرده باشد اما از نظر حجم مطالب کاهش چندانی در درس زبان انگلیسی نداشته ایم و حتی در بحث واژگان و اصطلاحات افزایش نیز داشته ایم ولی در بخش گرامر مقداری از مطالب کاهش پیدا کرده است.
پس به بچه های نظام جدید پیشنهاد می شود به غیر از بحث کلوز تست و درک مطلب از منابع نظام قدیم استفاده نکنند و همچنین بچه های نظام قدیم هم می توانند از کلوز تست و درک مطلب منابع نظام جدید استفاده کنند.
البته در درس زبان انگلیسی برخی جا به جایی های مباحث صورت گرفته که پیشنهاد می شود با مشورت اساتید یا مشاوری که تمامی سر فصل ها را بررسی کرده است اقدام به استفاده از منابع کنکور نظام قدیم کنید.

مباحث مشترک و غیر مشترک عربی در کنکور نظام قدیم و جدید
می توان گفت عربی کمترین تغییر را در بین دروس را داشته است و در اکثر قسمت های این درس تنها چینش مطالب عوض شده است البته باز هم حذفیاتی در نظام جدید داشته ایم مثلا قسمت سخت معلوم و مجهول درس هشتم سال دوم و درس 6 سال دهم زمانی اذیت کننده میشد که با معتلات ترکیب شود اما از آنجایی که در نظام جدید معتلات حذف شده پیچیدگی خاصی ندارد حجم منصوبات هم مقداری کاهش یافته است.

مباحث مشترک و غیر مشترک زمین شناسی در کنکور نظام قدیم و جدید
در نظام قدیم زمین شناسی در دو سال سوم و پیش دانشگاهی داشتیم اما در نظام جدید تنها سال یازدهم زمین شناسی داریم با حجم کمتر، البته در این مقطع از سال خواندن زمین شناسی زیاد پیشنهاد نمی شود در صورت مطالعه حتما از مباحث مشترک شروع کنید.
مباحث مشترک زمین شناسی: کهکشان راه شیری، انرژی زمین گرمایی، ذخایر زمین (نفت، گاز و زغال سنگ و…) ،آب های زیر زمینی، آبخانه، آبدهی، صفحات زمین و زلزله و گسل، نیمرخ های خاک،کانی ها و سنگ های ارزشمند مانند فیروزه،الماس و زمرد
تمرکز زمین شناسی نظام جدید بیشتر بر روی زمین شناسی ایران است.
اهمیت زمین شناسی برای رشته های زیرگروه 2 (داروسازی، شیمی و زمین شناسی) است.در اوایل سال تحصیلی بسیاری از داوطلبان کنکو تجربی تنها به پزشکی و دندان پزشکی فکر می کنند اما هر سال در هنگام انتخاب رشته عده ای از اینکه زمین شناسی را مطالعه نکرده اند و نمی توانند در رشته ی داروسازی نیز قبول شوند پشیمان می شوند.
مباحث مشترک و غیر مشترک ریاضیات تجربی در کنکور نظام قدیم و جدید

در ریاضیات رشته ی تجربی حذفیات زیادی داشتیم و این حذفیات عمدتا از بخش های سخت تر است و می توان گفت در درس ریاضی کار آسان تر شده است.
نظام قدیمی ها توجه کنند که همه ی مطالب را باید بخوانند اما حذفیات نظام جدید را کمتر و یا با تست های کنکور و اگر احیانا قصد حذف مبحث خاصی را داشتند از این بخش ها حذف کنند.
حذفیات ریاضیات تجربی نظام جدید: مبحث انتگرال به صورت کامل، هندسه فضایی، هندسه مختصاتی خیلی کمتر شده است و تاکید بر روی نقطه و خط است و در بخش صفحات تاکید بر روی دایره است. دنباله ی پیش دانشگاهی (همگرایی و واگرایی ،کران داری و صعود و نزول) حذف شده است،ماتریس نیز از دیگر بخش های حذفی است،بخش هایی از کاربرد مشتق حذف شده است.
تمرکز در ریاضیات تجربی نظام جدید بر روی ریاضیات پایه است مباحثی مانند معادلات و نامعادلات،تابع و حد است البته به علت ارتباط مثلثات با این مباحث بهتر است بر روی مبحث مثلثات هم تسلط داشته باشید.
در نظام جدید هندسه در کتب ریاضیات ترکیب شده است و کتاب مجزا ندارد،بخش هایی از آمار نیز حذف شده است.
مباحث مشترک و غیر مشترک شیمی در کنکور نظام قدیم و جدید

در درس شیمی مسائل کمتر شده است مثلا از بخش استوکیومتری تنها دو تیپ درصد خلوص و بازده ی درصدی باقیمانده است، از تیپ مساله های فصولی مثل سینتیک هم کاهش یافته است.
حفظیات شیمی نظام جدید افزایش یافته و تلاش بر روی کاربردی تر کردن شیمی است مانند نحوه ی تشکیل عناصر، غنی سازی ایزوتوپ ها، هوای مایع، تقطیر جزء به جزء ، لایه اوزون، یون های آب اشامیدنی،اثر گلخانه ای،بیو شمی یا شیمی سبز، توسعه های پایدار(کاربردهای شیمی سبز) ، تروپوسفر و تراوا که متاسفانه نمونه سوال زیادی از این بخش ها نیست پس تمرکز بسیار بالا و مطالعه زیادی بر روی متن کتاب در این بخش ها داشته باشید.
فارغ التحصیلان نظام جدید در درس شیمی نیز به علت تغییرات منابع بهتر است کتب درسی جدید را تهیه کنید.
شیمی دهم سال چاپ ۹۶ ، شیمی یازدهم چاپ ۹۷ ، شیمی دوازدهم سال چاپ۹۸

مباحث مشترک و غیر مشترک فیزیک تجربی در کنکور نظام قدیم و جدید
در فیزیک نور و آینه و عدسی حذف شده است، فیزیک اتمی ساختار هسته نیز حذف شده است. مباحث نوسان، موج، صوت و امواج الکترو مغناطیس نیز خلاصه تر شده است و بخش مدار نیز ساده تر شده است.
برخی قسمت ها در فیزیک رشته ی ریاضی همچنان پابرجاست اما از فیزیک رشته ی تجربی حذف شده است مثلا شکافت هسته ای و گداخت هسته ای تنها در فیزیک رشته ی ریاضی است و از فیزیک تجربی حذف شده است همچنین برای سقوط آزاد،حرکت دایره ای،تداخل امواج همین اتفاق افتاده است.
البته بخش هایی هم به فیزیک نظام جدید اضافه شده که بیشتر ساختار توصیفی دارند مثلا مدلسازی فیزیک که بی شباهت به مدلسازی در آمار و احتمال نظام قدیم نیست سازگاری یکاها، تخمین مرتبه بزرگی، حرکت براونی، اصل ارشمیدس، شار در حرکت که بخش های سنگینی نیست.
البته فصل اندازه گیری و بردار هم بسیار فصل مهمی است که در نظام قدیم وجود داشت و در کتب جدید حذف شده است ولی تمامی داوطلبان باید مباحث آن را بلد باشند چون در بخش های مختلفی کاربرد دارد.

مباحث مشترک و غیر مشترک زیست شناسی در کنکور نظام قدیم و جدید
ژنتیک پایه پایه تقریبا حذف شده است، دودمانه یا شجره نامه، سه شاخه گیاهان، سه فرمانرو حذف شده است، ویروس، باکتری و قارچ آغازیان به طور کامل حذف شده است، پیدایش حیات،ت کامل ها که شامل سه فصل می شد تجمیع شده و یک فصل شده است،در ژنتیک جمعیت هم مساله ای بر خلاف نظام قدیم وجود ندارد.
بخش هاس اضافه شده به زیست: تامین اکسیژن و مواد مغذی قلب که به فصل گردش مواد اضافه شده است،انواع روش های تنفس در جانوران، جزئی نگری و کلی نگری، نگرش بین رشته ای، اخلاق زیستی، فناوری نوین زیست شناسی،ژن شناسی، خدمات بوم سازگان و همینطور تامین انرژی های تجدید پذیر ،وزن مناسب و توده بدنی،نایدیسی اضافه شده اند.*

----------


## Saturn8

حل مشکل برنامه ریزی برای همیشه
بررسی بهترین منابع برای همیشه
حل مشکل خلاصه نویسی برای همه
بررسی منابع نظام جدید(matrooke)
جواب به مهمترین سوال پشت کنکوری ۹۸
مصاحبه با رتبه 1544 کشور رشته تجربی کنکور 96
مشکل تراز کانون و توصیه های اخر برای همیشه
تابستان پشت کنکور و توهم توطئه(matrooke)

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------


## WickedSick

سلام. این پست منو بخونین. ایشالا که کمکتون کنه. اگه مشکلی هم بود بهم بگین.
لطفا با شرایط من درمورد برنامه ریزی راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saturn8


UP


ممنون*

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WickedSick


سلام. این پست منو بخونین. ایشالا که کمکتون کنه. اگه مشکلی هم بود بهم بگین.
لطفا با شرایط من درمورد برنامه ریزی راهنمایی کنید


حتما؛ممنون*

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------

